# Need outside perspective on layout...



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you folks give help me choosing a layout?

The tank is my attempt at an Iwagumi style tank. It's 60x20x30cm tank, will be mostly carpet with some sparse background plants, and will be high tech.

The substrate is just the first layer, and a finer layer will be added once I decide on hard scape, so mounds, high spots, and plateaus can be made.

Any suggestion or advice is greatly appreciated.


















































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the very last layout. You can use moss to great a tree effect with that beautiful wood of yours.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I enjoy 1 and 4 the most.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with fishy- last one.


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

Varying opinions?! Not unanimous?! D'OH! Now I'm more confused!.... 



Jk

Well, I'm gonna put the final layer of substrate down tonight and retry the top 2 or 3 and update soon. I'll have the mounds and slopes in place, so we'll have a better view of what the final product will look like. 

Thanks for all your input! 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

depending on what you are planning to grow.
i'd go for first or second - but it would require more stones in that part. however personal input, have you ever considered a centred scape?
like place all the wood in the middle and work around it with the stones. i've done that before with the same wood and similar rocks and the it turned out very well.
good luck


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

why not set up a poll?


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

default said:


> ....have you ever considered a centred scape?...


I thought of that, but since this is a slightly elongated tank, I thought it'd benefit from a two sided scape. Supposedly, this method is easier to pull off... I dunno, we'll see I guess.

Poll? I'd have to make another thread for that, no?

One more before going to bed.. Still no final layer of substrate, and this doesn't include driftwood yet, but here it is...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I enjoy the use of seiryuu seki in the last landscape as well, however, I think it would be better off if the rocks on the left were pointing towards the right (either that, or switch the left and right groups of rocks).

The way it is currently set up, the group of rocks on the left point away form the centre, distracting the gaze.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Bebu said:


> I thought of that, but since this is a slightly elongated tank, I thought it'd benefit from a two sided scape. Supposedly, this method is easier to pull off... I dunno, we'll see I guess.
> 
> Poll? I'd have to make another thread for that, no?
> 
> ...


Me gusta.

Also, have you seen those layouts where they would create a tree on one side of the tank? Could try that with yours.


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Bebu said:


> Can you folks give help me choosing a layout?
> 
> The tank is my attempt at an Iwagumi style tank. It's 60x20x30cm tank, will be mostly carpet with some sparse background plants, and will be high tech.
> 
> ...


2nd last or last one


----------

